# Coming here from a EVO 3D!



## jasKaos (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello GSII Dev Community!

My name is jas, and I'm going to be coming here from the EVO3D side of things... I'll be picking up the Epic Touch from Sprint in a few days (probably around Thursday)... already downloaded the right files to Root it, but I just wanted to at least present myself to the rest of you.

I'm really interested in dev work, so you might see me pop up a rom eventually, but for now I am always looking for the best ROM.  I'm definitely ready to engage with the rest of you as well with how amazing this device is.

I got a few more days of my EVO 3D, going to flash a lot and abuse the power it holds within it, but... once I get the Epic Touch, it's game over. Which brings me to a few questions:

What is a good clock speed for the processor? I know it's stock 1.2ghz dual core, but does it run fine at 1.5? 1.8?
What rom/kernel combo has the best battery life and performance? Like with EVO 3D, Chad.goodman's AnthraX mixed with MeanROM would produce AMAZING speed and battery beyond what I ever expected.

I know I can find out the same with this new phone, but it's always nice to hear other peoples opinions 

Thanks!
-jasKaos


----------



## will of fire (Nov 10, 2011)

welcome you will love the gs2I would use blends ics rom..

sent from my skyrocket!


----------

